# Public Poll



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

A few of us in the suggestions forum were working hard on providing pips for people > 3000 posts. We chose piranha teeth but some people dont like them. Therefore I will do whatever this poll determines. Let the users decide their fate.


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

Although it's a cool idea, people who are not regulars on the site wouldn't know what they are. However, they're weren't many other suggestions for other replacements for the skulls. I will try to search for some kind of cool looking gif. Maybe Jason masks or Micheal Myers masks or something mean looking. Maybe some more evil looking skulls with crossbones.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

You should have "The Great Winkyee" put the bling bling in them








or get those skulls like the one Mr. Freeze made


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

They look like big pointy Penis's to me :rock:

we need to get some badass skulls or something more interesting


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> You should have "The Great Winkyee" put the bling bling in them
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yes I love the "bling bling" ones.









I mean you go from boring colored skulls to teeth that are blingin' and catch the eye. Thats pretty dope in my opinion.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

MR HARLEY said:


> You should have "The Great Winkyee" put the bling bling in them
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

how bout some biohazard


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

or some with the photoshop magic could have a go at this


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

Alright I'm not a photoshop dood, but I made this on MS Paint....watcha think?


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

without red eyes..kinda the same theme, but I think it looks a little more EVIL!!


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

The bio-hazard one is pretty cool..... so is the new proposed skulls by watermonsters.


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

skulls by watermonster rocks


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

resize those down and I bet you lose the quality.


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

Not that i am ever going to get that high, BUT I agree with the cats who don't like them. Just go with new colored skulls and make it harder to get A single skull. Like every 1000 posts you get another skull.


----------



## acidWarp (Jun 30, 2003)

Ah, theyre supposed to be teeth! I couldn't figure out wtf they were, I was thinking white chocolate chips, lol :laugh:


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

Here's resized smaller...


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

how bout the jack, queen, king, and ace or spades

or use the whole damn suit 2 through ace and the number relates to the post

like the 2 of spades for 2000 and 3 of spades for 3000 and just have four of em under the

avatar that way there bigger and you dont lose to much graphic detail


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

or hey how bout some dice with the same theroy as above

o o how bout some military enlisted rank from the army








heres some sh*t


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

i like skulls, also it took me a minute to figure out what the teeth were and they sorta look weird, but that could just be because i'm not used to them yet


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

teeth sound cool :nod:


----------



## BASSFISHERMAN (Feb 22, 2004)

how about little p's instead?


----------



## burningman (May 24, 2004)

lol no kiddin this is a pirahna site they should be the growth stages of a p from little spotty guys to big bad assed muscle freaks p get bigger with the food and we get a bigger older looking pirahna pip every time we nip at a thread


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

whoa. I like the military one for the higher post counts









I will try to generate some small piranha pips as well...


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2004)

I don't know. Those "teeth" look like rolled up condoms.


----------



## DMK (Sep 17, 2003)

heres a couple.


----------



## DMK (Sep 17, 2003)

smaller


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

i think the military ones are cool.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

I like the biohazard one too.


----------



## Bloodbelly (Jun 15, 2004)

the biohazard is better with white background....

like this


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

The bad-ass piranha sounds good. I still like the idea of starting with a feeder though, then eventually getting piranhas. I don't really like the teeth, they look like teeth if you know what they're supposed to be, but otherwise they look like dog penis'.


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

i think there fine and better than spams.
dixon


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

Xenon said:


> whoa. I like the military one for the higher post counts
> 
> 
> 
> ...










i might finally get my E-5


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

I we should change it to something else but I dont know what. Another type of skull would be cool


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Military ones own.


----------



## master_of_puppets (Aug 29, 2003)

I think the biohazard is pretty cool


----------



## Uncle Buck (Jul 14, 2004)

Xenon said:


> A few of us in the suggestions forum were working hard on providing pips for people > 3000 posts. We chose piranha teeth but some people dont like them. Therefore I will do whatever this poll determines. Let the users decide their fate.


 I thought they looked like little huts , something from gilagans island


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

I thought they looked like the little stylized dog turds you see everywhere.

-PK


----------



## Mr.P (Jul 14, 2003)

The teeth were cool but they really didn't look like teeth, I like the biohazard, VERY VERY cool.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

WolfFish said:


> I don't really like the teeth, they look like teeth if you know what they're supposed to be, but otherwise they look like dog penis'.












wtf


----------



## yonam (Apr 16, 2004)

How 'bout this?.....


----------



## yonam (Apr 16, 2004)

Or this


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Just wondering: what has military stuff, or Biohazard or most of the other stuff suggetsed to do with this site?
Imo. it would be neat if it had at least some resemblance with the scope of this site









I like the teeth thingies (or whatever you people see in them)

btw: how about this one:


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2004)

I want to have little Innes heads.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Judazzz said:


> Just wondering: what has military stuff, or Biohazard or most of the other stuff suggetsed to do with this site?
> Imo. it would be neat if it had at least some resemblance with the scope of this site
> 
> 
> ...


 I like that! Should we get a few options then put it to a vote? my favorites are Judazzz idea and the military one.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

yonam said:


> How 'bout this?.....


 i wish that one was clearer.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

i think i have decided to use the piranhas for new members, then move them to skulls, and make lots of other colored skulls and some bling bling skulls.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Hey Mike, use this one instead of the one I posted earlier: the one attached here has a transparant background (the one posted before was taken directly from my own site, and has a light-grey background), which means you can use the same all over the site, regardless of background-color


----------



## Bloodbelly (Jun 15, 2004)

is there gonna ranking from juvenile to adult??
if so I have a juvenile P....


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Juda can you make his smaller?

here is what I propose:

for the first 5 rankings:









































Then shift the skulls up.

Followed by new skulls.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

here is the serra by bloodbelly.


----------



## maxim1 (Mar 12, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> You should have "The Great Winkyee" put the bling bling in them


 Definately

I love the bling bling teeth.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

bling bling skulls


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

how do you guys like this to be placed BEFORE the skulls? with more skulls added later


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

hav eto match the colors up bu you guys get the point


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

at first i had no clue with the teeth even were. i thought they were candy corns or some sh*t. personally i think they look kinda








i think someone suggested piranha skulls, or how about just fish. like start of as a guppy and work your way up to s. rhombues.


----------



## Bloodbelly (Jun 15, 2004)

> how do you guys like this to be placed BEFORE the skulls? with more skulls added later


or something like this with skulls added later


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

i like the new fish ideal

for the new skulls how bout some texas long horns







or some piranha skulls

with some chatty jaws









doesnt look like ill make my E-5 after all














the rank would look cool over

there though


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Bloodbelly said:


> > how do you guys like this to be placed BEFORE the skulls? with more skulls added later
> 
> 
> or something like this with skulls added later


 I think I like this one best so far, because it remains just 1 line of images (which means it takes less space: imo. the space below the avatar is already quite full and cramped - no need to add even more...)


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

IMO there should be some progression though.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

I agree progession is a must


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

military rank !!!!!!!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I have decided to stick to the skulls and have someone making new ones. Possibly with a little "bling".


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Xenon said:


> I have decided to stick to the skulls and have someone making new ones. Possibly with a little "bling".










Sweet cant wait to see them


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

winkyee is working on them


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)




----------



## Pizzo (Nov 22, 2003)

Atlanta Braves Baby! those skulls are sick


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Xenon said:


>


 a few errors in rendering.... however you get the point. Enjoy.


----------



## maxim1 (Mar 12, 2003)

Xenon said:


>


 those are awesome
but then again I am partial


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

these look good,

if it aint broke dont fix it







just change the color :laugh:








winkyee


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

mr.freez said:


> these look good,
> 
> if it aint broke dont fix it :laugh: just change the color :laugh:
> 
> ...


 winkyee is the bling bling MASTER. Thanks pete!


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Xenon said:


>


 I







Them







To "The Great Winkyee "

Xenon


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

those skulls look awsome, good job winkyee


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Winkyee is the man!


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Pfury Rocks 
Thanks


----------



## Bloodbelly (Jun 15, 2004)

nice!!


----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

how bout these..


----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

or these???


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

slylie said:


> how bout these..


 i wanted some fingers


----------



## EZ_Ian (Feb 21, 2004)

The new skulls look tight, gj Wink


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

i like them


----------

